

Are there any good and reputable programming bootcamps in Canada? - comatory

I&#x27;m in Canada right now (Alberta) on one-year long Working Holiday programme. I started Python programming 7 months ago and I want to switch careers. I&#x27;m not decided yet but I&#x27;d either like to do web development (Python, Ruby etc.) or mobile development (Obj-C, Swift).<p>My level is basically beginner but I do grasp the concepts quite good (getting around in command line, VIM, etc).<p>I&#x27;ve read quite good things about these bootcamps though I can see some disadvantages by not being Canadian resident (I&#x27;d be coming back to Europe) - it seems like employers are interested in succesful graduates.<p>What are your opinions?
======
mjhea0
Toronto -
[http://bootcamper.io/t/location/toronto](http://bootcamper.io/t/location/toronto)

Vancouver -
[http://bootcamper.io/t/location/vancouver](http://bootcamper.io/t/location/vancouver)

